# Hello



## KAREN1 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hello my name is karen and i am newly diagnosed and finding everything very emotional. Is this normal? I was diagnosed 18/12/08 so only matter of weeks.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 2, 2009)

KAREN1 said:


> Hello my name is karen and i am newly diagnosed and finding everything very emotional. Is this normal? I was diagnosed 18/12/08 so only matter of weeks.



Hi Karen, and welcome! 

It's a big thing, so perfectly normal if you're finding it very emotional. I think it's one of those things that people react differently to. With me, I was so ill with DKA when I was diagnosed that it was a relief to know what it was and that it could be treated. It took a few weeks before it dawned on me just quite what a big thing it was.


----------



## angel30eyes (Feb 2, 2009)

*Emotional*

Hi Karen
I've bene diagnosed type 1 since Oct 08 and i was so emotional i kinda lost the plot so yes it is normal, i was tld you go through a mourning period of sorts but by being on this site i got through it very quickly as there are some amazing and lovely people on here and they have so much to give that helps you through the tough times, welcome x


----------



## KAREN1 (Feb 2, 2009)

Thank You Both For Replying To Me. I Feel So Alone At Moment Although I Have A Lovely Supporting Husband I Dont Want To Keep Talking About It To Him All The Time. My Diabetes Nurse Has Reffered Me To A Councillor As She Says I Am Not Accepting It Well. I Am Trying To Pull Myself Together But It Is Hard And Think I Am Maybe Being Soft As There Are Other People Worse Off Than Me. I Am Currently Off Work And Dont Feel Returning Just Yet Is An Option As I Am Having A Lot Of Hypos Now And I Am Frightened As My Job Is Quite Demanding. Once Again Thank You


----------



## bev (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Karen,
My son was diagnosed 8 weeks ago (age 10) so i know how it feels (well from a parents point of view) and i think it is perfectly normal to feel emotional about such a change in your life. Councelling will probably help you as it is a very private thing isnt it? I am sure your husband is not bored with you talking about it - but - when you love someone you just want to make it all better - and he cant - so maybe he just feels helpless about it all. I feel helpless about my son and just want to make it all go away - but it wont.
This site is amazing though and has helped me no end - i think you will make lots of new 'forum friends' and learn to cope a bit better with it all. Take care. Bev x


----------



## aymes (Feb 2, 2009)

KAREN1 said:


> Hello my name is karen and i am newly diagnosed and finding everything very emotional. Is this normal? I was diagnosed 18/12/08 so only matter of weeks.



Hi Karen and welcome.

I was diagnosed about four and a half years ago when I was 21. I did struggle a lot at first as it is a horrible shock, I sort of went through a 'mourning' for all the things I thought would chance, however once things start to settle down you realize how easily it can fit in to what you usually do, it's just the shock comes at the same time as you're learning to manage everything so you wonder if things will be 'normal' again. Absolutely make full use of this site, everyone is always happy to help answer questions if they can, or just to talk to people who really know where you're coming from.


----------



## mikep1979 (Feb 2, 2009)

hi karen,

i was diagnosed aged 20 so 9 years ago now and at first i didnt accept it at all. i didnt take insulin and made life generally bad for most folks who loved me. after a few years i finally decided enough was enough and i needed to look after myself. well i cant believe that after such a short period your dn is sending you to a councillor over it!!! i wouldnt have thank anyone for doing that for me. im sure you will find everyone on here a great help.


----------



## kezza (Feb 2, 2009)

I was diagnosed at the age of 21 some 16 years ago.  I know some may find it difficult to believe but I have never been able to accept being diabetic and still find it very difficult to talk about.  I have however started to feel a lot better in myself after finding this web site, and reading some of the comments I realise that I'am not the only one for example that may have fluctuations in their blood sugars or have extreme tiredness for no reason. I did not know this was normal.  Ok the consultant may tell you this, but at the end of the day I often just used to think what do they know and are they trying to make me feel better.  After all they don't have to live with this. As I know of no other diabetics to talk to I think part of my problem is feeling a failure when things go a bit array.

Believe me.  Log onto this web site as often as you can and hopefully you will start to feel much better as I have.  Sites like this where not available to support me back in 1993.
Make the most of it.  I'am, 

Take care.


----------



## Corrine (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Karen.  It is a bit of shock when first diagnosed (I went into hiding for about 4 days and ignored it, and when I first came out of hiding I felt my whole world was turned upside down). I can only echo what others have said - it does get easier - and as one wise soul said - you manage your diabetes not the other way around.  These boards were (and still are) an immense help to me - so log on as much as you can and ask all the questions you need - an have a rant too!  Everyone on here has so much useful info and are also very good listeners....

Good luck with it all - it will get better.


----------



## KAREN1 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Blood Sugars*

Icannot believe how nice everyone here is on this site. i have a question about blood sugars, at the moment they are up and down but sometimes when they get into the low fours i feel hypo i have told my db and she said it is not classed as a hypo it has to be under three. i felt really stupid afterwards and quite upset as it is me feeling them at this range. I have many hypos under three so i know what it feels like has anyone else had this at that range?


----------



## mikep1979 (Feb 3, 2009)

have you been having high bg levels for a while karren?? if so it could be that your body is used to high levels and doesnt like it when you go lower than a certain level. when i started to get my diabetes under control after a few years of not looking after myself i had the same sort of problem.


----------



## vince13 (Feb 3, 2009)

I definately feel what I know are "my" hypo symptons at 4 or 4.5 (wobbly, confused etc.)   I know I'm new to this as yet but I have only had these feelings recently as the Metformin and Gliclazide kick in in now-doubled doses mid-morning when my BS fall (lowest 3.5 - but usually 4 or 4.5). I've been told I have to double-up the evening meal Metformin at the end of this week and do worry about feeling hypo about 2 hrs after my evening meal.  I intend to have porridge as "supper" to try to counteract this - or am I just craving porridge all of a sudden,  ooer.....


----------



## aymes (Feb 3, 2009)

KAREN1 said:


> Icannot believe how nice everyone here is on this site. i have a question about blood sugars, at the moment they are up and down but sometimes when they get into the low fours i feel hypo i have told my db and she said it is not classed as a hypo it has to be under three. i felt really stupid afterwards and quite upset as it is me feeling them at this range. I have many hypos under three so i know what it feels like has anyone else had this at that range?



although a hypo is only when you bg gets into the threes its not uncommon to have symptoms above that if your body is used to higher numbers, whih you most likely are as newly diagnosed. As your control gets higher it is likely that you won't get symptoms until lower figures but I'd say having warning signs in the low 4s isn't necessarily a problem as it means you're less likely to get really low.


----------



## KAREN1 (Feb 3, 2009)

*thank you*

Thank you to everyone who sent messages to me my bg has been high but is coming down now and i know i should be happy but these feelings of anger wont go away i just want it all to dissapear i am bruised and sore and feel like i have been labelled i am sorry if i sound pathetic but i dont imagine myself doing this forever. Am i being stupod is this normal to feel so strongly i get so upset.


----------



## mikep1979 (Feb 3, 2009)

it is perfectly normal karren. for ages after i was diagnosed i didnt take care of my diabetes and ended up i'll on a good few occasions. do you feel upset and angry because you feel like your not normal anymore?? no one can tell you how to feel and only you knows how you really feel, but on here we can all help in our own little ways. some have great advice to give and others are great at just making you feel like your not alone. we all have things that happen to us that are different to how it happens to others, but on here there will be someone who has had it or knows someone who has. the main thing is your not alone in this


----------



## KAREN1 (Feb 3, 2009)

Yes I Feel Upset Because I Dont Feel Normal Anymore. I Am So Frighted Of Having Hypo's And Worry If I Do Any Thing Physical It Will Bring One On. I Feel Ok When My Sugars Are High I'm Just Scared I Suppose. It Doesn't Feel Real And Was Such A Big Shock As I Am Never Ill. I Think Because When I Was Diagnosed I Had Loads Of The Symptoms But Never Felt Ill, My Ketones Were Really High And Sugar Level Was 29 Consultant Said It Was Good Job I Went To Hospital When I Did As If I Had Left It A Few More Days Things Could Have Been Very Differnt. Very Frightening!


----------



## mikep1979 (Feb 3, 2009)

i had the same sort of thing karren. i had hardly anytime off for illness and was never sick. then for a week i was tired and thirsty all the time. i started to cough up blood and decided i needed to be seen and went to hospital. they told me if i had left it another night i might never have woken up as my levels were so high. i know you dont feel normal right now, but that will change with the more info you find out about diabetes. also dont be scared to do anything. i run play squash and even rugby. i have also done sky diving and lots of other thing to. im currently enquiring about the diabetes uk london to paris bike ride too so dont be scared of activities you have always done. hypo's can be scary to begin with, but my advice is to keep some dextros tablets with you and if you feel low check your bg level and take action if you are. if you want to ask anything then dont hesitate to drop me a message 

mike


----------



## rubymurry (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi there and welcome!

Sorry to hear that you are feeling angry and upset. It is quite a natural thing to feel as you are feeling. Don't despair, it WILL get easier. I am sure that most of us on this site have had feelings that are similar to yours. Also, again, our blood sugars do fluctuate, sometimes a little high, and sometimes a little low! It's just getting the right balance re insulin and food consumption.
It's very early days for you, and naturally your feelings are like a rollercoaster, but hopefully once your BGs settle down, it will be better for you. The last few days have been difficult for me, re BGs, I have had a couple of hypos today, 2.8 and 3.1, however, although it's annoying, I know I'll get back to a respectable level. I know because of experience. I realise that you have not at the moment got the experience, BUT, that is why this message board is invaluable, just by reading the different posts will enlighten you to different situations and opinions that other diabetics are experiencing. I know that before I came on this forum,, I thought that I was the only diabetic that could not get my levels right!!! Also some threads really make me smile. So again, welcome!


----------



## akdcolchester (Feb 3, 2009)

vince13 said:


> I definately feel what I know are "my" hypo symptons at 4 or 4.5 (wobbly, confused etc.)   I know I'm new to this as yet but I have only had these feelings recently as the Metformin and Gliclazide kick in in now-doubled doses mid-morning when my BS fall (lowest 3.5 - but usually 4 or 4.5). I've been told I have to double-up the evening meal Metformin at the end of this week and do worry about feeling hypo about 2 hrs after my evening meal.  I intend to have porridge as "supper" to try to counteract this - or am I just craving porridge all of a sudden,  ooer.....


Faith, I've found that porridge is absolutely brilliant as supper. It only takes 6 minutes stirring to be ready, and that, together with a mug of hot chocolate, keeps me well away from hypo all night. I really reccomend it to everyone. (Perhaps I could get a job with the oats marketing board?)


----------



## KAREN1 (Feb 3, 2009)

Thank You For Your Help And Reassurances Mikep1979 And Everyone Else!


----------



## mikep1979 (Feb 3, 2009)

no problems karren


----------



## wendyh (Feb 3, 2009)

KAREN1 said:


> Hello my name is karen and i am newly diagnosed and finding everything very emotional. Is this normal? I was diagnosed 18/12/08 so only matter of weeks.


Hi Karen
Welcome.
I can only speak as a parent - my daughter (8) was diagnosed 3 years ago and I can still remember my shock, anger and disbelief at the whole thing - the doctor asked me if I could stop crying for a moment......... I was in a state of limbo for a few weeks but now I realise I must have looked a right dafty!
Things will settle down for you - and you will adapt (honestly) then you will take it in your stride - the advice here is fantastic - a lot of things will be trial and error for you but you will get there.
Wendy x


----------



## aymes (Feb 3, 2009)

KAREN1 said:


> Yes I Feel Upset Because I Dont Feel Normal Anymore. I Am So Frighted Of Having Hypo's And Worry If I Do Any Thing Physical It Will Bring One On. I Feel Ok When My Sugars Are High I'm Just Scared I Suppose. It Doesn't Feel Real And Was Such A Big Shock As I Am Never Ill. I Think Because When I Was Diagnosed I Had Loads Of The Symptoms But Never Felt Ill, My Ketones Were Really High And Sugar Level Was 29 Consultant Said It Was Good Job I Went To Hospital When I Did As If I Had Left It A Few More Days Things Could Have Been Very Differnt. Very Frightening!



I can sympathize with being scared of hypos, in the past I have made myself run high as I was so scared. It will come with time but once you're confident with how to treat them you should find them not so threatening. Just always make sure you've go some sort of hypo treatment with you, fruit juice works best for me,and you'll be able to take them in your stride!


----------

